# hi from newbie in the UK



## gaiastellar (Aug 22, 2015)

hi all,
just introducing myself. I live in the New forest, near Southampton in the uk. I don't breed mice. I just want to buy some to keep. I think theyre lovely, but I cant find anywhere or anyone around here who sells them!

thanks

paul


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!  I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome. Hope you find some nice mice soon. =)


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi! I' about 3 and a half hours away from Southampton, hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

